# Problem connecting to free online VPN



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 4, 2014)

Recently i came across online vpn- vpnaccount.org. I thought of trying it at my office. I created a VPN account and connected successfully for the first time but after minutes it got disconnected. When i tried reconnecting, it gave an error - 

"registering your computer on the network. Error 720: A connection to the remote computer could not be established. You might need to change the network settings for this connection"

At random times, it gets connected but mostly it comes up with this error. Is it always like this with free online VPN's or is it due to some problem at my end.? I am using Windows 7 SP1 32 bit. Our office has fortiguard firewall as web filter


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 8, 2014)

Bump... Anyone has any idea. Has anyone used a VPN service and encountered such errors.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 11, 2014)

Either your firewall blocks it or the problem maybe server sided.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 11, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Either your firewall blocks it or the problem maybe server sided.



How can i check whether it is blocked by the network firewall.? I am having admin rights for the system i am using.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2014)

Give Tor a try. 

Read this: 
ISP vs VPN vs Tor | manurevah

and if you are not allowed to install software on your PC at work, there is a portable version of Tor. Its a zip file, which you can extract and run. 

- - - Updated - - -

oh.. you have admin rights... that makes it simpler.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Give Tor a try.
> Read this:
> ISP vs VPN vs Tor | manurevah
> - - - Updated - - -



Sorry it took time to getback. I tried Tor. It didnt work. I read more about Tor and tried using bridges that i manually obtained after mailing them. Even i downloaded "tor 3.6.1 beta" which has custom bridges included. Even this didn't work. It finally said Tor failed with "Establishing an encrypted connection failed" message. But Tor worked in my personal laptop which i tested using airtel dongle. I guess this is because, Tor or even VPN may be blocked by the firewall. Is it so.?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 15, 2014)

even i cant give you more detailed insights, because of my limited knowledge in this field. 

you can see your firewall settings for any application rules.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> you can see your firewall settings for any application rules.



I am connected to a server which has the firewall installed. So i just can't see it. I think i need to know if the firewall installed on the server accepts/rejects Tor request. Is there anyone to whom i can ask about it.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 15, 2014)

the server admin.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> the server admin.



I asked him. He told the firewall is configured to restrict some websites. I asked him further about Tor and VPN. He repeated the same. He was not friendly though


----------



## Ironman (Apr 16, 2014)

Get CyberGhost
Try It
and Report


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 16, 2014)

Ironman said:


> Get CyberGhost Try It and Report



Hi Ironman. Coudn't download Cyberghost normally as our firewall blocked their website saying this it comes under proxy avoidance category. So i searched for working proxies, used one and downloaded Cyberghost. Installed and started it but it couldn't connect to its servers displaying a message saying- *"Could not establish a secure connection to the Cyberghost 5 network. Maybe cyberghost is blocked in your country or by your ISP"*. Searched their website for help. Under a post, they have mentioned they can try connecting to Cyberghost servers through UDP connection on port 9081 but i didn't know how to do that and here i am reporting it.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2014)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> I asked him. He told the firewall is configured to restrict some websites. I asked him further about Tor and VPN. He repeated the same. *He was not friendly though*



yeah.. they like to think about themselves as higher than the others..


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 16, 2014)

Tried some VPN softwares such as Cyberghost, Hotspot Shield, VPNGate. All failed to connect to their VPN servers. Strange that Windows 7 inbuilt feature to create a VPN connection [which i used to connect with uk.vpnaccount.org] worked and these softwares were blocked while establishing a connection. Is it the firewall installed in the server, blocking these VPN softwares. Is there anyway i can find it out


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2014)

have you considered using tor or ultrasurf? though they aren't vpn but are free


----------



## kaz (Apr 17, 2014)

best free vpn I came across is *topukvpn*, you don't need to create any account, the username and password is same for everyone though the password changes 3times a day.
You also have *FreeHotSpotVPN* and *Vpnbook* but none of these will help for torrents 

My college has blocked almost everything tor, ultrasurf and all other proxy sites, now VPNs are our only saviour


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> have you considered using tor or ultrasurf? though they aren't vpn but are free



Hi. I already tried it. See post #6. Tor couldn't establish a connection. After looking this post, i downloaded Ultrasurf and used it. Nope not a difference. Ultrasurf didn't work. The firewall is pretty good.

- - - Updated - - -


kaz said:


> but none of these will help for torrents


No. I am not going to download torrents. I was just annoyed that i cant browse certain sites which got me into this. I was frustrated. 



kaz said:


> best free vpn I came across is *topukvpn* You also have *FreeHotSpotVPN* and *Vpnbook*


I tried these VPN configurations. They didn't work. Till now only **vpnaccount.org/* works. I need to mention that it uses SSTP protocol to connect whereas the VPN's you recommended use PPTP. Is that a problem.? I don't know



kaz said:


> My college has blocked almost everything tor, ultrasurf and all other proxy sites, now VPNs are our only saviour


    May i know what firewall your college used.


----------



## kaz (Apr 17, 2014)

Here they use *sonic wall*
Facebook, ibibo, Flickr, all gaming sites, torrent sites, everything on this planet is blocked


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 18, 2014)

I have come across Sonicwall firewall back in 2010. I use to add https and voila any website could be browsed.

Update:
I tried SSH proxy tunneling method using Putty after creating a free bash shell account with cjb.net. It didn't work either. Websites couldn't be opened as each time the browser displayed an error, *"Could not establish a connection"*. I had given dynamic port as 8080. I tried with 80, 443 ports too and it didn't work. Maybe they might have blocked SSH proxy too.

Someone kindly help me out


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2014)

why do you need VPN so badly from office? 

just curious..


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 18, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> why do you need VPN so badly from office?    just curious..



Only a VPN connection worked [partially as it disconnected randomly, post #1] when i wanted to browse sites such as ign, truefootballmanager, starsports..etc. Facebook is allowed but these sites are blocked.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2014)

i see.. 

i face the same problem in my office too.. but here they use proxy servers.


----------



## sakthibruce (Apr 18, 2014)

Try buckler.com


----------



## josin (Apr 18, 2014)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> I have come across Sonicwall firewall back in 2010. I use to add https and voila any website could be browsed.
> 
> Update:
> I tried SSH proxy tunneling method using Putty after creating a free bash shell account with cjb.net. It didn't work either. Websites couldn't be opened as each time the browser displayed an error, *"Could not establish a connection"*. I had given dynamic port as 8080. I tried with 80, 443 ports too and it didn't work. Maybe they might have blocked SSH proxy too.
> ...



They might be using a DNS which can block vpns. You will have to change the DNS address in the office router to get the proxy working till then you will not be able to operate a VPN. For example DNS like open DNS ( 208.67.222.123) will block all proxy/VPN address. Just change your home router DNS to the above given DNS and try to use/install a VPN. You will not get connected. So its a waste of time to get a VPN working in your college computer. Or try to find
 a way to change DNS address in office router...to something like 8.8.8.8


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 18, 2014)

sakthibruce said:


> Try buckler.com



I tried but the page had only a blue background with the title in centre of the page along with the text "front page". Are you sure this is the page

- - - Updated - - -



josin said:


> They might be using a DNS which can block vpns. You will have to change the DNS address in the office router to get the proxy working till then you will not be able to operate a VPN.


Is there a way i can confirm whether they use DNS servers that block VPN's.? 



josin said:


> For example DNS like open VPN ( 208.67.222.123)


You meant OpenDNS right.?



josin said:


> try to find a way to change DNS address in office router to something like 8.8.8.8


How can i change the DNS address of the router installed in office. You meant the one connected with the server if i am not wrong. The system admin's workplace.! LOL ! Are our office sys admins that friendly, that they may allow an employee to just walk in to their system and allow the employee to tinker the router settings. Or did you explain it in another way and i misinterpreted. Kindly clarify me

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> i see.. i face the same problem in my office too.. but here they use proxy servers.


Wow. Don't they block proxy servers.? You must be lucky


----------



## josin (Apr 18, 2014)

You can forget about messing with your office router unless you are the brother of sys admin. Well i cant say what they are using  to block those sites, but modern routers have child locks (firewall) in which they can specify the sites they want to allow and block all other which are not specified. So if the router is of limits to you just forget about VPN thing.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah i knew i can't get my hands on the router. So any other ideas.


----------



## sakthibruce (Apr 19, 2014)

> I tried but the page had only a blue background with the title in centre of the page along with the text "front page". Are you sure this is the page



Woops my bad here you go *www.bucklor.com

Sorry


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 19, 2014)

try pd proxy its the best


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Apr 23, 2014)

sakthibruce said:


> Woops my bad here you go *www.bucklor.comSorry



Hi mate. Sorry for the long delay. It worked. Thanks. Bucklor client works. You don't know how much happy i am now. Aah, now i can have my sip of morning tea at office with all my favourite sites loaded up. 

+1 to Bucklor

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> try pd proxy its the best



Thanks for your reply. I didn't try it out as [MENTION=278823]sakthibruce[/MENTION]'s solution worked for me


----------



## sakthibruce (Apr 28, 2014)

> Hi mate. Sorry for the long delay. It worked. Thanks. Bucklor client works. You don't know how much happy i am now. Aah, now i can have my sip of morning tea at office with all my favourite sites loaded up.
> 
> +1 to Bucklor



Glad it helps


----------



## Ironman (May 3, 2014)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Hi Ironman. Coudn't download Cyberghost normally as our firewall blocked their website saying this it comes under proxy avoidance category. So i searched for working proxies, used one and downloaded Cyberghost. Installed and started it but it couldn't connect to its servers displaying a message saying- *"Could not establish a secure connection to the Cyberghost 5 network. Maybe cyberghost is blocked in your country or by your ISP"*. Searched their website for help. Under a post, they have mentioned they can try connecting to Cyberghost servers through UDP connection on port 9081 but i didn't know how to do that and here i am reporting it.



I have to ask is the fire wall similar to a ironport ?


----------

